# 29er or 27.5/27.5+ for 5.4" rider



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi ladies. Looking for a new bike for my wife. We are both coming off of older 26er 6" bikes. I'm prob getting a new Jet9 RDO that can run both 29 and 27.5+. I also wanted to get her a 27.5+ bike. We live and ride in AZ. Climb a lot when he ride in Flagstaff but also ride tech in Phnx and Sedona. 

I wanted to get her a bike that will take both wheel sizes. But am worried about 29er at her height. 

Any 5-4" ladies riding 29 wheels?


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

She definitely needs to try them out and feel the difference for herself as it's really subjective. I've done a lot of test riding recently, mainly on 27.5 but I did also ride a Specialized Stumpjumper 6fattie (27.5+ - my demo had 3" wide tyres), Marin Wolf Ridge (29er) and Santa Cruz Tallboy (29er). I'm 5'2.5", and all the test rides were on small frames. The 6fattie felt great, the Wolf Ridge surprised the hell out of me (I had to stop and check it was a 29er as it handled like a smaller bike), and the Tallboy felt too big with slow steering. If I had compared the numbers beforehand there's no way I would have picked the Wolf Ridge as something I would like to demo, but I showed up at the Marin demo tent and asked what they had and this was what they gave me. It just goes to show that the geometry on paper doesn't tell you everything. Getting a bike that can run both seems like a solid idea if, after a few test rides, she can't decide whether she prefers 29 or 27.5. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you for your feedback. I've read several times about shorter riders shouldn't be on 29ers. I like to keep both our bikes the same standard if possible.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

fiveo said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I've read several times about shorter riders shouldn't be on 29ers. I like to keep both our bikes the same standard if possible.


That seems like a bit of a generalisation... probably those same people who also think women should only ride WSD bikes! I've seen plenty of small women on 29ers. Very tiny riders (under 5') would almost certainly have an issue with standover as there's only so low you can design a top tube, but at 5'4" your wife will be fine on a 29er if that's what she wants.

If I may ask, what's the reasoning for having both bikes on the same standard? Part swapability?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

So I can steal parts when mine break.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Lol! That works both ways  

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, it just depends on the bike, its geometry, her proportions, etc.

Up until a few years ago, I couldn't find a full suspension 29er that I liked at 5'3"... but there are more options now. 

Also, going from a 26, 6" travel bike to a Jet9 might be a rude awakening... It's an XC bike with a steep HTA and probably won't be as fun for descending tech as some other options out there...


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you go with the 2017 Jet9.? Totally different bike now


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I had the opportunity to ride a 29er YT Jeffsy today and had a blast. While it didn't feel as nimble as my 27.5 it rolled over everything and was a good match for the terrain we rode (minimal elevation changes but lots of gravel and washed out sections of trail). After the first 5 minutes I really didn't feel as though it was too big... I think that the initial difference between switching wheel sizes makes you think that way but, even if you're short, the adjustment period isn't long at all. The really nice thing about the Jeffsy is that the geometry can be tweaked using a 'flip chip' to give it a slightly steeper or slacker head angle depending on terrain and personal preference. I liked mine in the slacker configuration, but my hubby preferred steeper with the suspension set firmer (coming from an XC hardtail this makes sense). In fact he liked the Jeffsy so much he bought one! Anyway, I think the takeaway from this is that short people like me are fine on 29ers and human brains are pretty adept at adjusting to new things 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

So she has been riding a 26 for about 10 years with me. But she will go long spans with out riding. She is very athletic. I don't see getting use to the bigger wheels and how the handle being a problem. I'm sure she will prefer the roll over advantage when we ride Sedona. 

I'm more concerned about stand over height with her shorter legs.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a 30.5" inseam and haven't had a problem with standover on any of the bikes I've ridden recently. FS frames all seem to have a pretty low standover these days... I think this is generally only an issue if you're under 5ft. Best to try some out and make sure though 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

